# What to feed baby bearded dragon



## leanne (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got 3 babies, and want to know what is best to feef them? they are currently eating crickets, peas, carrots, and corn.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 1, 2011)

bok cho, carrot, sqwash, woodies , mealworms, beans that what mine love.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 1, 2011)

ive heard carrot can be bad for them


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 1, 2011)

my mate feeds his sweet potato plus other vegies and crickets


----------



## crocodile_dan (Jun 1, 2011)

Variation as with all species diets is best. endive, bok choy, dandelion flowers are great staple diets mixed with crickets and woodies with appropriate vitamin and calcium supplement, Other fruit and vegetables for variation are recommended. As juveniles vegetable matter will not be taken as readily as insects, vegetable proportions will increase with age. I will try and find an old link to bearded dragon nutrition to PM you, not sure if I still have it. **carrot has been know to cause blockages in digestive tract due to it not getting digested, I have used it before well grated but only in moderation without issues but tend to stay away from it atm**


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 1, 2011)

crocodile_dan said:


> Variation as with all species diets is best. endive, bok choy, dandelion flowers are great staple diets mixed with crickets and woodies with appropriate vitamin and calcium supplement, Other fruit and vegetables for variation are recommended. As juveniles vegetable matter will not be taken as readily as insects, vegetable proportions will increase with age. I will try and find an old link to bearded dragon nutrition to PM you, not sure if I still have it. **carrot has been know to cause blockages in digestive tract due to it not getting digested, I have used it before well grated but only in moderation without issues but tend to stay away from it atm**


true mate i never new about the carrot part thanks for that.


----------



## carbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Leanne another good thing I use is the vitamin and mineral spray from aust science product cpv brought it out and it works really on baby beardies to keep there V & M up another good thing is u can spray it on there food and them as well but mine seem to love it and I use it often cause mine aren't eating alot of veggies ATM. Hope that helps


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

leanne said:


> Just got 3 babies, and want to know what is best to feef them? they are currently eating crickets, peas, carrots, and corn.



Hey Leanne! 

Firstly, congrats on your new additions...

Secondly, peas, carrots and corn are NOT recommended for young dragons...

Bok Choy, Endive, Watercress, Parsley, Parsnip, Sweet Potato, Butternut Pumpkin, Yellow Squash and Red Capsicum, finely chopped (and grated!), together with Calcium-dusted small crickets, will contribute to a happy, healthy dragon...

Flick me a PM with your email address, and I'll send you my Care Sheet etc if you like!

Hope this helps!

Best,
Carolyn



crocodile_dan said:


> **carrot has been know to cause blockages in digestive tract due to it not getting digested, I have used it before well grated but only in moderation without issues but tend to stay away from it atm**



Hi Dan! 

Carrot isn't actually a "cause" for intestinal blockages/impactions - excessive amounts can lead to Vitamin A Toxicity. A small amount of grated carrot once a month, as a treat, is fine.

Hope this helps!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## damian83 (Jun 2, 2011)

thinly sliced apple, rockmelon, strawberries(peeled with no seeds)
dandilion and hibiscus flowers, rocket, basil, baby spinach, mine were eating peas off my dinner plate tonight


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

Umm, Damian, while that looks really cute, Baby Spinach is really a no-no for dragons - VERY high in goitrogens and oxalates, which binds calcium - meaning it makes any calcium they ingest with that meal totally worthless.... 

Rocket is also high in both goitrogens and oxalates (not quite as high as the Spinach family, but too high nonetheless)... 

Basil (assuming it was fresh) has a VERY high Vitamin A content (39IU/g) and should only be offered occasionally as a treat. Apple is also an "occasional"... 

Rockmelon is the same as Basil, even has the same Vitamin A content - an occasional treat... 

Strawberries... Why would you peel them? Fresh strawberries are a nice occasional treat also, as they contain "moderate" oxalates... 

Dandelion greens are a FANTASTIC staple green as they are high in calcium (Cah - 2.8:1), but they also have a high Vitamin A content and have moderate oxalates... Hibiscus flowers are a great treat and excellent source of vitamins, but should only be offered occasionally...

Peas are a no-no - "feed rarely"...

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## HerpAddict (Jun 2, 2011)

Could you feed your beardys home caught roaches.... If you know they havnt been sprayed.


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Pratty!

Yes, you "could" feed them "home caught roaches", but... Even if they haven't been sprayed, are you CERTAIN they don't have any diseases? The cockroaches often found in homes are a completely different species than the Australian Wood Cockroaches we feed our dragons... Personally, I wouldn't risk it, but that's just me!

Hope this helps!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## damian83 (Jun 2, 2011)

the peas were a very rare treat only one eats them,the flowers are a once a week treat , rocket i heard was great, mine dont eat spinach but was told its good, actually the dont eat bokchoy either they get more fruit and live food , youngens i read not to have seeds on strawberries, but thanks for that info, coz there are some contradicting food lists for them out there, on the big wide web of mess,


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

damian83 said:


> the peas were a very rare treat only one eats them,the flowers are a once a week treat , rocket i heard was great, mine dont eat spinach but was told its good, actually the dont eat bokchoy either they get more fruit and live food , youngens i read not to have seeds on strawberries, but thanks for that info, coz there are some contradicting food lists for them out there, on the big wide web of mess,



Hehehe, too true mate! And no worries at all, happy to help! PM me with your email addy if you like, and I'll forward you the "list"!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 2, 2011)

*i found mine didnt eat a lot of what she should eat but i kept offering it to her fresh everyday and she has started to eat these things, so keep offering your little ones things they dont seem to want to eat and as they grow they will start eating them *


----------



## damian83 (Jun 2, 2011)

is good quality cat food a no no, i know people that give it once a week


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

damian83 said:


> is good quality cat food a no no, i know people that give it once a week



Well, yes and no... Yes in that the protein content is high, but no in that the fat content is also high... Besides, dragons aren't MEANT to purr!  :lol:


----------



## damian83 (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah gold, ta


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 2, 2011)

What about earthworms? I read they are high in calcium and being soft have little risk of inpacting on the gut.


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Mad4400! 

Earthworm: Ca : Ph unclassified; Protein 10.0%; Fat 2.0%; Fibre unclassified; Water 84%. Do not buy worms raised for bait. Feed occasionally - as a treat basically.

That help?

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Carolyn. Worms are from my worm farm. I've been using them to get my EWD used to eating from a dish.


----------



## Platystoma (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there,

Just received my 2 x 2mnth old pgymy bearded dragons last week and have found this thread very informative - thank you. I have found with my two are addicted to crickets and slowly getting some vegies down, as I want to get them onto a regular vegie diet as the cricket cost is eating into my pockets (so to speak). I always offer the vegies first feed in the morning so they are very hungry but with some crickets on top. But what a would like to know is more into the preparation of the vegies in particular - I boiled some broccoli then finely chopped it up, but what about with the bok choy etc? Just finely chop as raw??? It is more the preparation that I am interested in. Would greatly appreciate any "tips". - thanks everyone


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 6, 2011)

if you boil it will take the goodness out it so give to them raw


----------



## MD-Mummy (Jun 6, 2011)

My little clown (and yes he is EXACTLY that lol) LOVES his crickets but I always have a dish with his "salad" in his enclosure as well. LizardLady knows her stuff!!!! All my information comes from her regarding my Hercules and our snakes. I tried giving Herc the nostersions but he wasnt interested at all but he has decided he likes to lick the moisture off bean sprouts even tho he has another water source in his tank!!!! he is just crazy!!!!

Good luck with all ur new babies cos Beardies are the best!!!!! I love my little fella and cant wait til he gets a bit bigger!!!!


----------



## Kyro (Jun 6, 2011)

Google " beautiful dragons" for a list of good & bad foods for bearded dragons. Although american the nutritional charts are great


----------



## Platystoma (Jun 6, 2011)

Everyone thank you so much (also especially a big THANK YOU to LizardLady herself for being very helpful. As a newbie on here, this is a new stage of animal husbandry for me and I greatly appreciate everyones time to answer my queries - thanks again


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 6, 2011)

Platystoma said:


> Everyone thank you so much (also especially a big THANK YOU to LizardLady herself for being very helpful. As a newbie on here, this is a new stage of animal husbandry for me and I greatly appreciate everyones time to answer my queries - thanks again



You are MOST welcome!  We all start out as "newbies", and I personally understand how frustrating it can be getting the correct information, so am only too happy to help anyone in need! 

All the best with your new additions, and we look forward to "meeting" them on here at some stage!

Carolyn


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 7, 2011)

this is the best site for beardie appropriate foods: Untitled Document
check that site out, you'll find everything about beardie foods there  
hope it helps


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 7, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> bok cho, carrot, sqwash, woodies , mealworms, beans that what mine love.


 
I would'nt be giving hatchling BDs mealies the chitin is too difficult for them to digest and could cause impaction.



Platystoma said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just received my 2 x 2mnth old pgymy bearded dragons last week and have found this thread very informative - thank you. I have found with my two are addicted to crickets and slowly getting some vegies down, as I want to get them onto a regular vegie diet as the cricket cost is eating into my pockets (so to speak). I always offer the vegies first feed in the morning so they are very hungry but with some crickets on top. But what a would like to know is more into the preparation of the vegies in particular - I boiled some broccoli then finely chopped it up, but what about with the bok choy etc? Just finely chop as raw??? It is more the preparation that I am interested in. Would greatly appreciate any "tips". - thanks everyone


 
Everything raw... I would feed them as much protein (crickets) as they can in their first year. They need more protein at this stage to grow properly 80% of their diet at this stage should be feeder insects.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I would'nt be giving hatchling BDs mealies the chitin is too difficult for them to digest and could cause impaction.


 ahhh i didnt know that . mine are all older and big.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 7, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> ahhh i didnt know that . mine are all older and big.


 
Even in an adult diet I would still only give them very sparingly... In fact mine have never had a mealie at all.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Even in an adult diet I would still only give them very sparingly... In fact mine have never had a mealie at all.


 mine love them but i dont feed them every week.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Carolyn (LizardLady) the info I included on carrot and blockages was from a thread a while back and not my experience directly so thank you for clearing that up for myself and others.


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 7, 2011)

crocodile_dan said:


> Thanks Carolyn (LizardLady) the info I included on carrot and blockages was from a thread a while back and not my experience directly so thank you for clearing that up for myself and others.



You're very welcome!  That's what we're here for! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 9, 2011)

Well this is a picture of our baby Lizzi, had him for about a month or 2.. Have tried him on tomato's but doesn't seem interested, offered food's such as strawberries, but still isn't interested, and how do you know which hibiscus flowers to give and what type of folage to give also, we are first time owners with dragons... He eats small crickets that are covered in gutload, and he also has been curling up in a lil ditch he has dug himself in, today he had a warm soak for 5-10 mins or so, what else would I do to care for him. He also goes to a certain corner and scratches while on his back legs is that normal for them to do?


----------



## damian83 (Jul 9, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> ahhh i didnt know that . mine are all older and big.



i found out the hard way, too many at a time....mine ate mealies once and threw them up the next day, man did it stink had to air the whole house out when we got home


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 9, 2011)

small crickets, small-medium woodies, green beans, squash, bok choy, choy sam, a little bit of carrot from time to time. Dust with calcium 5 feeds a week and with vitamin powder 2 times a week.

Don't feed mealworms to a baby beardie!! Big no no


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 1, 2011)

Where's the LizardLady at??
She was on fire ITT.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 1, 2011)

Im getting a beardie soon. Helpful thread to see what vegies they can eat.http://nagonline.net/Technical Papers/NAGFS00397Insects-JONIFEB24,2002MODIFIED.pdf


----------



## ajandj (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Leanne - Congrats!!!
I feed mine mainly from my garden now. Dandelions -flowers and greens, endive, carrot greens, beet greens and turnip greens as a base for everyfeed. I add in things like rocket, bok choy, pak choy, mango, parsley, mint, rose mary, celery leaves and stalk, ros epetals, pansy flowers, impatient flowers cress, lavander occassionally carrot, apple, pear. Here is a food list l use. Good luck and l guess balance is the key ( and a beardie friendly garden helps too)


----------



## LizardLady (Nov 2, 2011)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Well this is a picture of our baby Lizzi, had him for about a month or 2.. Have tried him on tomato's but doesn't seem interested, offered food's such as strawberries, but still isn't interested, and how do you know which hibiscus flowers to give and what type of folage to give also, we are first time owners with dragons... He eats small crickets that are covered in gutload, and he also has been curling up in a lil ditch he has dug himself in, today he had a warm soak for 5-10 mins or so, what else would I do to care for him. He also goes to a certain corner and scratches while on his back legs is that normal for them to do?



Hey Aussie Python Lover! 

Firstly, PLEASE DO NOT feed your dragon tomatoes- they are VERY high (dangerously so for dragons) in Phosphorous, have VERY little protein, moderate oxalates and VERY high acidity... Tomatoes are amongst the top five WORST things to give to dragons... Who on earth suggested you feed him this???

PM me your email addy and I'll forward you a truck-load of info! My Care-sheet, Food Suggestions, Nutritional Content of Foods etc...

Sorry, just seriously shocked at what I read in your post! :shock:

Hope to hear from you soon, so we can get you and your dragon on the right track! 

All the best,
Carolyn



mad_at_arms said:


> Where's the LizardLady at??
> She was on fire ITT.



Here I am! So sorry for disappearing! All 'normal' again now!


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 2, 2011)

Just thought I might add that I don't chop any of my leafy greens. The dragons seemed to take to greens quicker if they could rip off chunks of it naturally. Some people even use a clip to attach the leaves to the wall, stimulating a natural plant.


----------

